# εφορεία αρχαιοτήτων = ephorate of antiquities



## nickel (Oct 31, 2009)

Στο βιντεάκι για το Παυλοπέτρι, ο δρ Χέντερσον, αναφερόμενος στην Εφορεία Ενάλιων Αρχαιοτήτων, πετάει μέσα στα αγγλικά, ξανά και ξανά, το ελληνικό Eforía, όχι επειδή αγνοεί το Ephorate, αλλά μάλλον γιατί έτσι, με τη μονολεκτική αναφορά, συνεννοείται καλύτερα με το περιβάλλον του.

Με την ευκαιρία, να δώσω τις μεταφράσεις των εφορειών που υπάγονται στο Υπουργείο Πολιτισμού, όπως τις θέλει το υπουργείο (ελληνική σελίδα και αγγλική σελίδα):

*
Εφορεία Προϊστορικών και Κλασικών Αρχαιοτήτων = Ephorate of Prehistoric and Classical Antiquities
Εφορεία Βυζαντινών Αρχαιοτήτων = Ephorate of Byzantine Antiquities
Εφορεία Εναλίων Αρχαιοτήτων = Ephorate of Underwater Antiquities
Εφορεία Παλαιοανθρωπολογίας-Σπηλαιολογίας = Ephorate of Palaeoanthropology-Speleology 
Εφορεία Αρχαιοπωλείων και Ιδιωτικών Αρχαιολογικών Συλλογών = Ephorate of Private Archaeological Collections
*Θα προτιμούσα «Εν*ά*λιων Αρχαιοτήτων». Και, αν θέλει κανείς να μπουν και τα αρχαιοπωλεία στον αγγλικό τίτλο της τελευταίας εφορείας, τότε «Ephorate of Antiquities Dealers and Private Archaeological Collections».

Σε σχέση με την *εφορία* του υπουργείου οικονομικών, που βγαίνει από τον _έφορο_ και γράφεται με σκέτο «ι», η των αρχαιοτήτων παραμένει με «ει» (από το «εφορεύω»).

Στα αγγλικά, η λέξη ephorate με αυτή τη σημασία πρωτοεμφανίζεται το 1897, σύμφωνα με το OED:
1897 _Daily News_ 26 Apr. 8/6 The two native bodies, the Athenian Ephorate and the Society of Antiquities.


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 31, 2009)

Πάντως, η διαφοροποίηση "εφορείας" και "εφορίας" είναι λιγάκι περίεργη. Άλλωστε και ο έφορος από πού βγαίνει; Σίγουρα όχι από τον φόρο.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 1, 2009)

Το ΛΝΕΓ δεν δέχεται τη γραφή _εφορεία_ για καμία χρήση, καθότι ετυμολογεί αμφότερες τις σημασίες από το _έφορος_ (όχι από το _εφορεύω_), και ως ορθή δίνει μόνον την _εφορία_.


----------

